# Showing Parti poodles



## MollyMuiMa

You can show them in the UKC .......... the solid color dogs and the "multicolored dogs" are shown in separate categories though..... and no you cannot show them in the AKC shows.
There is also a 'Multi-Colored Poodle Club Of America' (MCPCA)........

Maybe someday the AKC will change AFTER the PCA changes the 'standard' as it is they who set it in the first place I think!


----------



## Carolinek

Yes, UKC is the venue for partis for conformation in the US and Canada unless AKC and CKC changes the regulations.

Here is an example of a breeder finishing their parti color stock in UKC, but still breeding them to produce solid color AKC champions. So...take that AKC! people are actively cultivating the parti gene pool despite the ridiculous restrictions :angry:

Caralot Poodles - Our Boys


----------



## spindledreams

Dexter came from two AKC solid Champions and was a surprise. A number of multicolors do come from AKC "solid only" lines. They are normally petted out with limited reg or no papers at all. This is slowly changing and more of these surprises are being offered to serious multicolor breeders if they are show quality like Dexter. 
IF you really want to see someone who has been working on both AKC solids and AKC quality parti colors you need to check out Jacknic Kennels.


----------



## AngelAviary

Yep everyone is right, its UKC for us to show conformation. We can register AKC and show in all other ways and earn titles in AKC but not conformation. I hope that sometime in my life time we will be accepted in the ring in AKC, but until the PCA changes its opinion on Multi color dogs, the AKC wont. It is a shame, a poodle is a poodle no matter the color, the breed originally was Multi colored. There are a lot of solid colored breeders becoming more receptive to breed with Multi colors so we can work on keeping up genetic diversity.


----------



## Carolinek

Spindle dreams- thanks, I didn't know that about Dexter. I've been admiring him from afar- she has beautiful poodles. It's hard to find reputable mini parti breeders, there seem to be more standards...not sure why that is. Jacknic has gorgeous dogs, and Angels Aviary, your pups are incredible eye candy! Makes me wish I was in the market for a standard. 

A mini parti will be my next dog though, so I'm very interested in conversations like this. The time is not right yet, but that doesn't stop me from looking!


----------



## scooterscout99

Caralot in Indiana breeds miniatures.

Caralot Poodles - Show Poodle Breeders


----------



## spindledreams

Grin considering how well Dexter has done in the UKC shows a large number of breeders have or will be breeding to him. I know that some Mini breeders who are doing parti are already talking of Dexter and Not Dexter lines...


----------



## scooterscout99

Whoops! Sorry for the repeat post about Caralot. I met Dexter, and his non-parti daughter, at UKC Gateway last October at Purina Farms.


----------



## Carolinek

How interesting...Dexter and non Dexter lines! That's a nicer distinction than looking at percent of Wycliffe, as long as it doesn't go the same way. It may be in years to come that Dexter is identified as changing the trend in mini partis from puppy mill stock ( where most are bred now) to distinguished show lines. Maybe it's a good thing I'm not ready yet- times may be a changing!

Scooter scout- no worries about the double post- it's a breeder worth mentioning more than once


----------

